# Resources > Education Center >  >  Possible Tutorial

## XsupremeX

lmk....

http://rest0re.org/rtfm/rtfm2.pdf
(Page 15-17)

Article: "Hacking your Dreams by XsupremeX"

----------


## insight

Link not working

----------

